# RedBeard Comes Through Big Time!!!



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

There is one particular beer that I have always wanted to get my hands on but I cant get it around my state. Founders Breakfast Stout. So after seeing how RedBeard shares my passion of beer as much as I do, I asked him if he wanted to do a beer trade and he was more than happy to trade with me. Redbeard, being the HopHead he is, I hit him with some great local IPA's that he loved and it just so happens that he was able to get some of that Breakfast Stout for me. On top of that he hits me with some Stone Oatmeal stout, a highly rated Imperial Stout and a local IPA. And if that wasnt enough he throws in a 2007 Camacho Liberty, a RP Edge Maduro and a Tat P.
Beer trades are always the best and they get even better when a few cigars are thrown in. Thank you Chad for fullfilling one of my biggest WishList beers! And if anyone ever wants to do a BeerTrade with me, PM me!!!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my! The sheer "awesomeness" of this hit......that breakfast stout looks phenomenal.. :dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

im just glad there is no broken glass in there..whew!! hope you enjoy all the brews man!! drink that BUCKEYE hahah. that will go good with your favorite DPG black label


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice trade gents.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go RB nice liquid hit. Great way to put out the fire.:whoohoo:


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been wanting to try that Hippie IPA for a while. Let me know how it is and I might have my cousin pick some up for me next he comes out from Cleveland.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Chad there the beer!!!I have to go get some of that stuff.Wonder why its in a 4 pack?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

The brew looks mighty tasty!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Hey Chad there the beer!!!I have to go get some of that stuff.Wonder why its in a 4 pack?


haha, cuz they know us fiends will still pay top dollar even just for 4 !!! since where addicts LOL. they put limited edition on the box so they can do that, even tho they have a huge stock pile of it haha JK. yah i dont know why they cant just make it a 6 pack. Im just glad i found it , not an easy thing to get in your hands :angry:


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Now you need to get him some Kentucky Breakfast Stout.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to get ahold of some of that too, but I thought I would start out small. The regular Breakfast stout is hard enough to find.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

haha, very nice avatar travis !!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

cheers!~


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I would like to get ahold of some of that too, but I thought I would start out small. The regular Breakfast stout is hard enough to find.


Have you had Bourbon County Stout by Goose Island?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> Have you had Bourbon County Stout by Goose Island?


goose island makes a pretty good line-up. you can probably get more than we can since your from the chi :mrcool:


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Kampaiiii......(Cheers in japanese....hehehehe)


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

are you drunk yet


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Redbeard knows his brew


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Freakin' awesome trade! The Redbeard really hit the Advocate HARD! Just a spectacular set of brews and cigars. That is how it's done folks 

CD


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice trade! The Stone Oatmeal Stout is delicious, though I have only had it once.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

LittleG said:


> Have you had Bourbon County Stout by Goose Island?


Yes I have. Its one of my Top 10 favorite beers of all time. A little pricey but worth it. Great in the winter time. I am down to just one bottle, so I need to pick up some more.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I wish my beer selection was better around here, I can't get anything out of the ordinary. When I go home which is not often, there is a store there, but its really expensive. I might have to go searching for some of those soon.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice looking beer... damn... i love beer. 5 more months


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheers... applies here I think!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Cheers... applies here I think!!


cheers!!! and yes the trade was rad both ways!! travis killed me with the stuff he sent out, very quality brew and sticks. i just need to keep my wifes hands off the ipa's hehe, the sticks are safe tho


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait to drink good beers when I am 21. I don't drink due to legal respect, but a nice beer and cigar seems like a good way to end a long day.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Abso-frickin-lutely cool!

Those are some great-sounding beers.

Travis, I'd trade with ya' but I think we've got access to the same stuff!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

vivalanation734 said:


> I can't wait to drink good beers when I am 21. I don't drink due to legal respect, but a nice beer and cigar seems like a good way to end a long day.


im not sure if i belive you on the non-drinking part there guy !!! hahah


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble:Mmmmm.....:dribble:Beer...:dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet trade.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

they sell that down the street from my house. $15 for the 4 pack.

I've never had it, but maybe i'll give it a whirl.


----------

